# Sprang Picture ( New Pic Added)



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

I look at ya'lls pictures all the time and love looken at them so I just thought I'd try to post a picture. Hope it works. Mushroom in the back yard & the sprang where we get our water from. Well my mushroom pic didnt upload for some reason.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 1, 2009)

I like that ladle hanging on the post nice spring and shot


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 1, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I like that ladle hanging on the post nice spring and shot



that ain't a ladle it's a dipper ......

man I am sure that is some kinda good drinkin' water ....


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks fellers and yeah its good water and hard to stay away from that dipper when your outside worken in hot weather.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2009)

well NG glad you decided to post up that looks mighy refreshing


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> well NG glad you decided to post up that looks mighy refreshing



Thanks. I just got a camera yesterday so I'm new at this.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2009)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Thanks. I just got a camera yesterday so I'm new at this.



Ok so whad ya get? By the way you got to get out and take a TON of shots iffin you want to be as good as some on here  heck I took over 300 shots at the rodeo for maybe 2 doz I liked more or less so get out there and mush away these are a nice start


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok so whad ya get? By the way you got to get out and take a TON of shots iffin you want to be as good as some on here  heck I took over 300 shots at the rodeo for maybe 2 doz I liked more or less so get out there and mush away these are a nice start



I got a Nikon Coolpix L20. It'll be a long while before I'm as good as these folks.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 1, 2009)

That surely would be a refreshing sight on a hot summer day.  Good opening shot.  Glad to hear you picked up a camera, don't be shy about posting photos, we love to see the world through other folks eyes.  

Hoss


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 1, 2009)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I got a Nikon Coolpix L20. It'll be a long while before I'm as good as these folks.





Hoss said:


> That surely would be a refreshing sight on a hot summer day.  Good opening shot.  Glad to hear you picked up a camera, don't be shy about posting photos, we love to see the world through other folks eyes.
> 
> Hoss



NG that's what is nice about this here spot these folks are nuttin short of GOOD FOLKS that will help out and answer question you have. And like Hoss said the cool part is anything you shoot and post is something that the rest of us would nver have got to see cause that moment has moved on so post away and have fun it can become addictive so beware


----------



## leo (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice shots, congrats on the new camera


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everbody. Didnt know how ya'll would take to a rookey tryen to take and post pictures for the first time. Real nice folks here and thanks again for the replys. Gonna try to post a few more, I got 2 out of 3 the first time we'll see what happens this time.


----------



## quinn (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice shots.I heard you git a lotta nice shots ifin you whack that nest with a 2x4.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep 'em comin'. You've got some beautiful scenery up there to show off!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

quinn said:


> Nice shots.I heard you git a lotta nice shots ifin you whack that nest with a 2x4.



Yeah you'd get some nice shots alright but not with the camera. I bout spit my snuff out when I read your reply.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Keep 'em comin'. You've got some beautiful scenery up there to show off!



Will Do! Thanks.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are some mighty fine pictures.  Enjoy the new camera!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 1, 2009)

You've got a good eye.  Composition on these latest is very nice.  Keep it up.

Hoss


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

Heres where the nest is. On the side of my pump house.


----------



## quinn (Sep 1, 2009)

See there,that'll be a easy smack down.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks wvdawg & hoss. Hoss I dont know what composition means.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

quinn said:


> See there,that'll be a easy smack down.



You come up here and do the smacken and I'll take the picture of you doen it.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 1, 2009)

When you have an eye for a shot, you don't need to know what it means, but basically, the two water shots have the stream leading you through the photo with the diagonal walk in the second one helping the stream out.  Your eye just flows the lines.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay but only when the seasons in.You might have a bear or two up there to hunt.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah but tha dang hornets be gone by then, that ant no fun.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 1, 2009)

let him shoot the nest with your judge...then  you take the pic of him runnin an screamin an swattin an squealin !!! that will be some great pics too post on woodys !!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

I got it ready!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2009)

quinn said:


> See there,that'll be a easy smack down.



I think quinn just volunteered to come get rid of that nest for ya.


NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I got it ready!



Sweet pistol. I love my Taurus.


Great shots. Keepin' comin'.
Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I think quinn just volunteered to come get rid of that nest for ya.
> 
> 
> Sweet pistol. I love my Taurus.
> ...



I got my camera ready for when quinn gets here. Yeah I'm like a kid with a new toy, I should have got one of these digital cameras along time ago.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

Cool pics!!!


----------



## Joe r (Sep 3, 2009)

thats cool im un gone,un post me some of them ther pic,s myself


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2009)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I got my camera ready for when quinn gets here. Yeah I'm like a kid with a new toy, I should have got one of these digital cameras along time ago.




I just got my DSLR last year & I love this camera. Before I just had a digital P&S HP. It was a good camera for a P&S but I was glad when we upgraded to the DSLR. Still need the P&S every now & then when the DSLR is too big to carry in my purse.


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 6, 2009)

Is that an old Ford in the background of the nest shot?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 6, 2009)

66 POJ said:


> Is that an old Ford in the background of the nest shot?



Yes Sir. 1969. My uncle bought it new in 69 and I got it from him about 10 years ago.


----------



## 66 POJ (Sep 6, 2009)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Yes Sir. 1969. My uncle bought it new in 69 and I got it from him about 10 years ago.



I've got two '66's. A F-100 and a F-250. Working on making one good truck.


----------

